
Programmatically Managing an Evergreen Facebook Marketing Campaign - bmahmood
https://blog.clearbrain.com/posts/programmatically-managing-an-evergreen-facebook-marketing-campaign
======
otterk10
It’s fascinating to read about the power that Facebook’s advertising apis
provide. I’ve always wondered whether Facebook ads are just based off of
facebook’s internal data or whether businesses can combine facebook’s data
with their own internal data on their customers - it seems like the latter
would provide better targeting.

